# IVF - coasting and effect on egg quality



## rosy (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi - does anyone know how coasting effects egg quality / egg development - what happens, do the eggs continue to mature, or do they just wait until you have more drugs?

Rosy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Coasting can affect egg quality adversely if done for more than 4-5 days as the oestrodial oevel drops and this affects the quality. Coasting should only be done prior to hcg trigger injection and then egg collection.

Ruth


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

I coasted for 4 days and I am now almost 8 weeks pg. so it can't have been that bad.

Good Luck!


----------

